

Need drug list for my app - vkkan

Folks,<p>I am looking for an api based or free drug reference in my app?<p>I have tried to find out using google but no luck , some can help me out?
======
haraball
You can download and use data from Drugbank freely, but you need approval to
use it in an app: <http://www.drugbank.ca/downloads>

~~~
vkkan
Thanks for the link, will give a spin

